

The Economics of Time and Effort and OpenSource - mapleoin
http://www.j5live.com/2009/02/24/the-economics-of-time-and-effort/

======
vladimir
When we talk about software development, it's easy to spread the value created
by the community to all people. What about other spheres of economy
(agriculture, for example), it's much more difficult.

